

Tell HN: Just signed up for OSCON 2011 (save big today) - captaincrunch

My work signed me up for OSCON today, if you're going.. best sign-up today- as it goes up in price tomorrow.<p>https://en.oreilly.com/oscon2011/public/register<p>(I am not affiliated with these guys- just thought I'd put a reminder out)
======
follower
If you register for the tutorials and are interested in learning how to begin
with the Arduino electronic prototyping platform you might like to consider:

"Get Started with the Arduino - A Hands-On Introductory Workshop"
<http://www.oscon.com/oscon2011/public/schedule/detail/19300>

When I gave the tutorial last year it was one of the highest rated at the
conference.

Apparently as a speaker I can also mention that if you use the code 'os11fos'
you can get 20% off the price of registration.

</plug>

